# Adresseinträge / Anfänger



## ronnyp (6. Apr 2008)

Halli Hallo,

ich bräuchte mal etwas Hilfe, durch die Suche fand ich bis jetzt nichts was mir weiterilft. :bahnhof: 
Warscheinlich Such ich auch einfach nach dem Falschen.

Ich hatte bei einen Vorstellungsgespräch eine Aufgabe zum Thema J2ME bekommen.
Da ich nun aber aus der .NET Umbgebung komme, ist das für mich völliges Neuland. 
Deshalb wäre ich für jeden Tipp dankbar den ich bekommen kann.

Hier mal die Aufgabe:
1. Erstellen eines MIDlets, das auf die Kontaktliste vom Mobilephone zugreift.
2. Kontaktliste auslesen und in einer Liste nach Name sortiert darstellen.
3. Auswahl eines Kontaktes und Anruf starten.

Jo das soweit ich habe jetzt mal mit Netbeans mir so ein MIDlets aufgerufen und ne Liste is ja auch kein Prob dank Netbeans. (Meine ersten versuche mit Eclipse gingen nach hinten los)

Jetzt zum Problem wie zum Te... bekomm ich zugriff auf das Telefonbuch und kann dann dem Handy sagen, ruf den Jung an?????????

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben, damit ich wenigsten einen Ansatz habe.

THX


----------



## Jockel (6. Apr 2008)

Nicht gerade trivial, da das nicht von allen Geräten unterstützt wird. Zum Anfang schau mal hier:
http://developers.sun.com/mobility/apis/ttips/pim/ (wg. Telefonbucheinträge)
http://java.sun.com/javame/reference/apis/jsr118/javax/microedition/midlet/MIDlet.html#platformRequest(java.lang.String) (wg. Anruf starten)


----------



## ronnyp (6. Apr 2008)

Ah Danke, dass ist ja schon mal ein Anfang mal sehen ob ich da was zu Stande bekomm.


----------



## ronnyp (6. Apr 2008)

Ja jetzt hab ich es schon mal geschaft eine Liste auf das MIDlet zu zaubern, aber
sobalt ich das *jar File auf mein Handy lad geht kurz die Anwendung auf und im gleichen
moment schließt diese auch wieder.

Im Emulator läuft es super jedoch da ohne Adresseinträge.

Hier mal der code den ich zusammen gestückelt hab.


```
public void startMIDlet() {  
lst_myAdress = new List("Adressbuch", Choice.IMPLICIT);
        
        
        String checkPIM = System.getProperty( "microedition.pim.version" );
        if( checkPIM != null ){
            PIM singleton = PIM.getInstance();
            int i = 1;              
            try {               
                ContactList list = (ContactList)singleton.openPIMList(PIM.CONTACT_LIST, PIM.READ_ONLY ); 
                Enumeration eList = list.items();
                lst_myAdress.insert(0, "Meine Adressliste", null);      
                while( eList.hasMoreElements() ){
                    Contact contact = (Contact) eList.nextElement();
                    String tel = contact.getString( Contact.TEL, 0 );
                    String name = contact.getString( Contact.NAME, 0 );
                    lst_myAdress.insert(i, name+" "+tel, null);                    
                    i++;
                }                             
            }catch(PIMException PMIex ){
               error = "Phone dont Support PIM "+ PMIex; 
            }
        } else {
            error = "PIMOP not available";
        }     
    
        display.setCurrent(lst_myAdress);
}
```

Versteh einfach nicht warum es im Emulator funzt und aufn Handy überhaupt nicht.

THX


----------

